# Pic of my PM-9



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi,
I wanted to show off my new PM-9 pocket gun. It is great for carrying, you hardly notice it is on your person. Notice how the stainless steel slide looks great with the polymer frame. Seriously, I was impressed with the tritium night sights and had to take a picture downstairs where it is darkest. Pretty cool,eh. I find the TNS's stay illuminated for quite some time after I charge them up, and they really help you take aim in the dark.
MW


----------

